# Coons coons n more coons



## Blackston (Dec 16, 2016)

Training a pup looks like she ll
Have a good chance !!!!


----------



## Blackston (Dec 29, 2016)

*Not exactly*

My dog fell treed man was I excited got there and check it out  first tree but not quite what I was lookin for


----------



## Blackston (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm lost


----------



## specialk (Dec 30, 2016)

hunting to close to houses!.....one reason I gave up coon hunting....development took over near my hunting lands.....I was treeing ''pet'' coons in folks yards.....folks moving in and around our land pour corn out to ''see'' the wildlife....


----------

